
AI Software Learns to Make AI Software - edwinksl
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603381/ai-software-learns-to-make-ai-software/
======
saycheese
Link to the "ML4ML" research mentioned:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13439254](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13439254)

>> "In one experiment, researchers at the Google Brain artificial intelligence
research group had software design a machine-learning system to take a test
used to benchmark software that processes language. What it came up with
surpassed previously published results from software designed by humans."

